# The High Line, New York City - disused elevated railway becomes public walk



## editor (Jul 8, 2007)

I've never got to see this, despite being to New York loads of time, but it looks like the 1.5-mile-long disused elevated rail structure on the West Side of Manhattan might finally be turning into a park.

Anyone been on it?

http://www.thehighline.org/


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 9, 2007)

I was going to do it in Feb but a combination of -10º & lack of suficient time made me postpone it for next time.

Good thread on it here

Also, photographer Joel Sternfeld did a book on it a few years ago

Good to hear they're finally going to make something of it, although I'd still like to do it before it becomes a 'public' space.


----------



## paolo (Jul 10, 2007)

Coool.

I didn't think there were any El's left.

Must go back to NYC soon... been far too long.


----------



## paolo (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh and if anyone's into this kind of thing, there's the much more substantial (but arguably not as cool) Petite Ceinture ('the small belt') in Paris. Actually a complete loop of Paris, all abandoned. Quite alot of it's accessible, but still railway owned, so in theory you can get had for railway trespass, at about 170 euros or so.

Links to pics, below the map, on this page...

http://w3.teaser.fr/~aquintanar/pc-img.html

(Sorry, derailing a bit  )


----------



## Bucksta (Jul 10, 2007)

It's due to open next spring.  I can't wait - love NYC parks!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2007)

paolo999 said:
			
		

> Oh and if anyone's into this kind of thing, there's the much more substantial (but arguably not as cool) Petite Ceinture ('the small belt') in Paris. Actually a complete loop of Paris, all abandoned. Quite alot of it's accessible, but still railway owned, so in theory you can get had for railway trespass, at about 170 euros or so.
> 
> Links to pics, below the map, on this page...
> 
> ...


Any reason why that's not actually used as a public transport 'circle line' ? Most cities would kill for something like that.


----------



## tim (Jul 10, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Any reason why that's not actually used as a public transport 'circle line' ? Most cities would kill for something like that.



I think the metro and RER are seen meeting actual transport need better, although I believe there has been talk of reusung part of it. Don't forget that in Paris Proper, the area within the old walls that the petite ceinture roughly follows, there is a metro station every 100 metres or so. i

I did actually use it a few times back in the 1970's and 80's and am always surprised at how well maintained the tracks seem to be.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2007)

Ah ok, didn't realise it was so far in to the center.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 11, 2007)

The new park won't actually have any of the original flora of the weeds and shrubs as photographed ten years ago.

They wouldn't stand up to being walked on  (and I think there was also lawsuit panic about the chemical contamination of the rail ballast) so what is being created as a park is a sort of visual memory of the former planting. 

There was a good feature about the development/ transformation/ gentrification coming in the wake of the new park in the May 7 issue of New York Magazine: 

The High Line: It Brings Good Things to Life


----------



## dada (Jul 11, 2007)

the preliminary design looks awesome.
i love NY parks too.


----------



## Detroit City (Jul 11, 2007)

dada said:
			
		

> i love NY parks too.


do you love the crime and filth also?


----------



## dada (Jul 12, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> do you love the crime and filth also?



if you're street smart, you know when and which part of the park you should go.
plus, i wasn't a tourist.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Manhattan's High Line's Open*

Opened last month. 
Looks like they've done a very decent job of it too.
Look forward to visiting it next time I'm there.

http://www.thehighline.org/

Some nice videos on there as well, particuarly the one with Photographer Joel Sternfeld who did a lovely book on it when it was still wild.

http://www.thehighline.org/galleries/videos


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't wait to take a walk along this!

*Threads merged


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 2, 2009)

editor said:


> *Threads merged




I thought they'd been a previous thread - couldn't find it - cheers


----------



## mhendo (Jun 12, 2010)

The missus and i are in New York for a couple of weeks, and today we took a walk along the High Line. The park currently runs from Gansevoort Street up to 20th Street, but there are plans to extend it further, and you can see that they are working on the still-unopened section.

They really have done a great job with it. The landscaping and the plants are great, and the whole thing has been done in a way that just makes it a pleasant space to be in. If you lived in the area, it would be a lovely place to bring a book or your lunch, or just sit and take in the sun and the view.

I  thought i'd post a few pics i took of the park itself, and of the city from the park. I only have a netbook with me on this trip, so the pictures have had minimal processing in Irfanview, and are resized quite small. I'll do some better colour correction and post some more (and larger) pictures after we get back to San Diego.


----------



## mhendo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## mhendo (Jun 12, 2010)

The missus taking in the city.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 12, 2010)

I approve.  Excellent and innovative use of the space. 

No plans to go to NY in the near future, though.


----------



## mhendo (Jun 12, 2010)

Integrated artwork. We both really liked this.





Car-parking, NYC style.


----------



## mhendo (Jun 12, 2010)

Yours truly, trying not to look too stupid.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2010)

Great photos. I can't *wait* to do this walk.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 23, 2010)

The last revenue earning traffic on the line was a few refrigerated boxcars of frozen chickens (I thrive on useless information) - before the line was built , freight trains ran down 9th avenue with a guy on a horse in front with a flag warning of the (steam) trains approach - in those days , Lower Manhatten had buildings (now lofts) making real things. This was known as the 9th Ave Cowboy !

Cant wait to go again and see it - (could the vegetation be improved with a few bits of guerilla planted "weed" plants - )


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

Some photos from my walk along the line. The second part opened up earlier this month. 











More photos: http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-walk-along-the-high-line-manhattan-nyc/


----------



## mhendo (Jun 21, 2011)

Great stuff. 

My wife was in New York last week, and she said the new section is great.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

Some more photos from last winter. 





















Some photos from a walk along the rather wonderful High Line in New York. 
http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-rains...high-line-public-park-manhattan-new-york-usa/


----------



## equationgirl (May 4, 2014)

Next time I go to NY I want to walk along the Hi-line.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 4, 2014)

Its a great use of disused space in such a crowded city. 

Similar to the disused railway lines (many of them victim of Beeching I gather) that have been turned into linear parks albeit not as dramatic as one snaking through a city.


----------



## equationgirl (May 4, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Its a great use of disused space in such a crowded city.
> 
> Similar to the disused railway lines (many of them victim of Beeching I gather) that have been turned into linear parks albeit not as dramatic as one snaking through a city.


I'm very annoyed with my local council at the moment as they have destroyed part of a disused railway line and station for yet another student residence (despite 50 objections from local residents on 10 separate grounds). Which is a shame as the council had a track record of returning such lines into use.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 4, 2014)

equationgirl said:


> I'm very annoyed with my local council at the moment as they have destroyed part of a disused railway line and station for yet another student residence (despite 50 objections from local residents on 10 separate grounds). Which is a shame as the council had a track record of returning such lines into use.


----------



## equationgirl (May 4, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


>


Ooops. Hadn't realised I'd punned


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 31, 2017)

This is possibly the best thing ever - Jeremy Dellers proposal to occupy the high line plinth art space

a Chameleon sculpture that is also a slide


----------

